# Rupert Cook.



## canadian (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello looking for help for a lady who is searching for somebody who new her Brother Rupert Cook. There is an article in the Great Yarmouth Mercury relating to this person who was killed in a car crash in Great Yarmouth, presumably returning to the Caroline M, with a James Carr who survived. The date was Oct 14 1965. Regards.
PS. James Carr was the driver and spent 5 months recovering in local hospital


----------

